# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  خطوة بخطوة طريقة تغيير سوكت شحن سامسونج J5 J500H

## zarif

طريقة تغيير سوكت شحن سامسونج J5 J500H  
سامسونج J5 J500H لا يشحن او بيعلق فى الشحن او يشحن بصعوبة او شحن وهمى طريقة الاصلاح خطوة بخطوة فى الفيديو دة

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------


## alichaoma

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

